# Who already sent their SS gift!



## Lia (Nov 27, 2007)

I just did today! Yay! I hope it'll arrive in the next 2-3 weeks (me lives in the boonies)


----------



## puncturedskirt (Nov 27, 2007)

Aw, I really wanted to do this..maybe next year.


----------



## dentaldee (Nov 27, 2007)

I still have to gather a couple things together for mine then it's in the mail by the end of the week!!!! I love giving!!


----------



## Aquilah (Nov 27, 2007)

Mine will hopefully be in the mail this weekend! I have part of her gift already, but I need to get 2 other things


----------



## Lia (Nov 27, 2007)

Cool . BTW Aquilah, your new avatar is HOT! You seem like you're ready to wink


----------



## jennycateyez (Nov 27, 2007)

just ordered her stuff online so once i get it then it get's shipped!!! i love ss!


----------



## LilDee (Nov 27, 2007)

Yep, I've sent my stuff


----------



## Nox (Nov 27, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Lia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Cool . BTW Aquilah, your new avatar is HOT! You seem like you're ready to wink



Yeah!



Do it, do it! I think you'll look cool winking.
Anyhow, back to topic at hand: No I have not sent out SS gift yet. I'm gonna get on that by the end of the week. It should take 7 - 10 days for the person to get it over there.

I'm also anxious to see what I get in the mail. I once got a boot from a SS back in the day. A boot. I still liked it. I like almost anything I get in the mail... provided it's not biological matter (other than food).


----------



## Aquilah (Nov 27, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Lia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Cool . BTW Aquilah, your new avatar is HOT! You seem like you're ready to wink



LOL! Thanks Lia!
Originally Posted by *Nox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yeah!



Do it, do it! I think you'll look cool winking. Unfortunately, I don't think that would be as good of a pic as we'd think... I'd have to see... LOL!


----------



## Andi (Nov 27, 2007)

I tried to get my SS gift to the post office for the past days, but I kept forgetting. But tomorrow IÂ´m going for sure!!!


----------



## Sirvinya (Nov 27, 2007)

I have a couple of things to finish off (there's hand made items involved) then it should go out by the end of the week.


----------



## magosienne (Nov 27, 2007)

i have my last exam friday so i'll try to finish the shopping (i miss a couple items) during the weekend and send it next monday.


----------



## Shelley (Nov 28, 2007)

I mailed my ss gift yesterday.


----------



## Leza1121 (Nov 28, 2007)

Hi,

I will be picking up things this weekend and sending it off.


----------



## KristieTX (Nov 28, 2007)

I have to wait until I get paid next Thursday, but as soon as I do I'm off to the mall to purchase her stuff and then it will get sent out that Friday. Can't wait to see what everyone's getting.


----------



## Jessica (Nov 28, 2007)

I am glad iam not the only one who hasnt sent their ss out yet...phew!!...lol.

i am going to get it tomorrow and send it out. She should ge it a day or two after I mail it out



.

I too cant wait to see what everyone gets


----------



## pinksugar (Nov 28, 2007)

wooh mine was sent yesterday. Very exciting! I hope it will arrive mid next week or the week after


----------



## KellyB (Nov 28, 2007)

I have mine and am sending it Friday.


----------



## emily_3383 (Nov 28, 2007)

I bought mine today actually. So im hoping this weekend!


----------



## Marisol (Nov 28, 2007)

I haven't yet. Will probably do it this weekend.


----------



## AprilRayne (Nov 28, 2007)

I have to buy one more thing and hopefully I'll be able to mail it tomorrow or Thursday! I can't wait to see what everyone gets. I love SS!


----------



## Maja (Nov 28, 2007)

I haven't yet. I still need to buy a few things.


----------



## Leony (Nov 28, 2007)

Sent mine today too. It'll arrive next week because it's EMS and I don't want to lose the packages because of holiday season.


----------



## PerfectMistake (Nov 28, 2007)

I have to order the gifts and then ship them off - I will get right on it






Since mine is in the same country - the delivery shouldn't be that bad!


----------



## MissPout (Nov 28, 2007)

Not yet but i do it friday.


----------



## Zoey (Nov 28, 2007)

I bought mine today,hope I didnt totally miss on the choices i made. Will send it out tomorro or friday


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Nov 28, 2007)

I wish I knew about this. There's always next year.


----------



## sali (Nov 28, 2007)

I haven't sent mine yet. Still waiting on some stuff I ordered online. Hopefully I'll be able to send it soon.


----------



## blueangel1023 (Nov 28, 2007)

I will be shipping the package off this weekend





Yay! I'm excited to know what everyone gets! hehe


----------



## La_Mari (Nov 28, 2007)

I sent mine a couple days ago, that was A LOT for Shipping. Almost more than the gift. But there's more to come


----------



## Kathy (Nov 28, 2007)

I have it, I just haven't sent it yet. I will be soon though! Mine shouldn't take too terribly long to get there.


----------



## kristinaah (Nov 29, 2007)

I have been sick for three weeks now, so I haven't been able to buy mine yet. I'm getting better now though, so hopefully I'll be able to send it some time next week! The plan is (if I'm well) to buy it and put it all together tomorrow, but I'm going away for the weekend, so I might not have time - in which case it'll be the first thing I do next week! Well, second only to school of course.



Dreading to find out about the shipping charges though, but it'll be fun, so it's worth it!


----------



## lummerz (Nov 29, 2007)

I'm just curious..who really sticks to the 25 dollar range? Does anyone really go overboard and spend double that? I was just wondering.


----------



## RachaelMarie (Nov 29, 2007)

I wanted to make sure my gift got there early so I sent mine on November 17. I know that's early but I read the posts from last years SS and I didn't want my person to get it late.


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Nov 29, 2007)

This is the first year I have done this and I love it--I must admit a couple of thing I did by one for her and one for me. LOL


----------



## kristinaah (Nov 29, 2007)

Originally Posted by *lummerz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm just curious..who really sticks to the 25 dollar range? Does anyone really go overboard and spend double that? I was just wondering. I for one have to spend WAY more than $25 because of the prices of cosmetics here, as well as shipping, but I don't really mind all that much, because it's a fun thing to do



However, I won't be able to buy lots of things - I just hope my person won't get disappointed!


----------



## bella1342 (Nov 29, 2007)

I bought the main gift... I'm gonna add a few other things though too, and ship mine out hopefully by the beginning of next week.


----------



## pinksugar (Nov 29, 2007)

I also had to spend more.. firstly because makeup is more expensive here but also because my shipping was international. I was happy to do it though, it was fun, and hopefully they'll like what I chose, which will make it all worthwhile


----------



## Lia (Nov 29, 2007)

Originally Posted by *La_Mari* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I sent mine a couple days ago, that was A LOT for Shipping. Almost more than the gift. But there's more to come



Mine as well! I spent 34 reais on shipping , which is around 15-18 dollars!
My shipping is travelling FAST - it already arrived in Sao Paulo to be sent! But then, i'll lose the tracking (the service i asked for only covers national tracking)


----------



## greeneyedangel (Nov 29, 2007)

I've purchased my stuff and will be sending it out within the next few days. Shouldn't take more than a couple of days to get there! Love SS!


----------



## MissPout (Nov 30, 2007)

Sent! Can't wait to hear that she got it!




And i hope she like everything


----------



## jessimau (Nov 30, 2007)

I'm planning to send mine out by the end of next week at the latest. I have most of it ready to go, but I want to wait a teeny it longer because I know it'll travel fast.


----------



## dentaldee (Nov 30, 2007)

ok..........mines been sent.......I hope to see an excited MUTer in the next 6 days!!!!!heehee


----------



## pinksugar (Nov 30, 2007)

lol.. careful girls, you don't want to give away who your person is accidentally! haha!


----------



## magosienne (Dec 1, 2007)

okay, i didn't find what i wanted but got other stuff that i want to keep for myself lol, i'll ship it monday or tuesday morning (given the queue at my post office which is a nightmare sometimes).


----------



## AprilRayne (Dec 5, 2007)

mine is officially on its way!! Yay! I hope she likes it.


----------



## magosienne (Dec 5, 2007)

me too! that's where i learned tracked mail cost awfully too much for my wallet, so i had to send my package as a letter. hopefully it will be there in one week according to the nice lady at the postoffice.


----------



## yupyupme (Dec 5, 2007)

I am going to the post office tomorrow. :]


----------



## bCreative (Dec 5, 2007)

I sadly had to drop out





I hope she still gets her gift.


----------

